# V25.2



## kbarron (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been given OBGYN to code and I have an issue with V25.2. Why would this be used when the cc is to discuss impending sterilization. I interpert this as being done in the the the hospital. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beany011178 (Oct 1, 2008)

*v25.2*

I use v25.2 only as dx for the surgery.  I use v25.09 when the patient comes in the discuss surgery.


----------



## kbarron (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks so much. This is the line of thought that I had also.


----------

